# More Bengal kitten photos



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow they are stunning are they from the same litter ??? or two


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my what cute little faces,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, that fur is something else!

They are stunning


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all  photo one and two are the same litter , photo three are a little older.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they are litttle stunners


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving the snows, they are my faves


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

God they are gorgeous, Im hoping one day to own one but with our menagery at the min its rather impossible lol xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Must stop looking at bengal kittens!!! Wow wow wow i LOVE your snows!!!!!!!!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww i so want a bengal kitten but tink we hav enough with hocus at da mo lol love them all but the ones in the third pic are to die for !!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

You're spoiling us with these wonderful pics - now could you stop it please because my husband just won't let me have a 6th cat...............


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What little stunners they are


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all


----------

